

How Google Could Rig the 2016 Election - chflamplighter
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2015/08/how-google-could-rig-the-2016-election-121548.html?ml=po#.VdzEFvZViko

======
chflamplighter
Link to original study.

[http://www.pnas.org/content/112/33/E4512.full](http://www.pnas.org/content/112/33/E4512.full)

